# Has Anyone Heard of Happy Tails Cockapoos and Aussiedoodles of Washington State Breeders?



## ANovelIdea (Jul 12, 2020)

I am looking to purchase a Cockapoo


----------



## gpass (Apr 17, 2020)

I live in Washington State and after much research to find a reputable breeder, ended up getting our cockapoo from Oz Cockapoos in Indiana. A nanny flew him to us 5 weeks ago. Most perfect, healthy, well socialized pup ever. It was worth the wait and extra expense.


----------



## ANovelIdea (Jul 12, 2020)

gpass said:


> I live in Washington State and after much research to find a reputable breeder, ended up getting our cockapoo from Oz Cockapoos in Indiana. A nanny flew him to us 5 weeks ago. Most perfect, healthy, well socialized pup ever. It was worth the wait and extra expense.


Thank you so very much for this information! I will check them out and totally fly there myself. Finding a reputable is extremely important to us!


----------



## gpass (Apr 17, 2020)

ANovelIdea said:


> Thank you so very much for this information! I will check them out and totally fly there myself. Finding a reputable is extremely important to us!


 She also works with a neighbor breeder that was part of ours (long story), called Moonshine Cockapoos. Both are wonderful. Our pup is the best! (And I was a cat person, now in love with my dog!)


----------



## ANovelIdea (Jul 12, 2020)

I just visited their website and I am "super" impressed with their bloodlines. May I ask what color Cockapoo you choose and if it was an F1 or F12, etc? How old is your puppy and what is his/her name?


----------



## gpass (Apr 17, 2020)

ANovelIdea said:


> I just visited their website and I am "super" impressed with their bloodlines. May I ask what color Cockapoo you choose and if it was an F1 or F12, etc? How old is your puppy and what is his/her name?


His name is Harley and will be 14 weeks tomorrow. He is an f3 cockapoo. He is so good natured, socialized and has slept thru the night from day one. He was crate trained already. We got him at 8 weeks old. He is sooo good! Cutest pup ever. Looks like he is not real he is so cute. Sleeps next to us and loves to cuddle and play. Can already come, sit, lay down, shake and fetch a ball. Here is his pic. He is smaller than he looks. Will be 15-25 lbs when full grown.


----------



## ANovelIdea (Jul 12, 2020)

Oh my! You are absolutely right about Harley! He is absolutely the MOST adorable pup


----------



## ANovelIdea (Jul 12, 2020)

Thanks


----------

